# Samsung 980 PRO NVMe M.2 SSD 1 TB Benchmark in RAID 1 with Intel Rapid Storage Technology



## vpx (Jun 21, 2022)

System:

ASRock H670 Steel Legend
Intel Core i3-12100
16GB Patriot Viper 4 Blackout DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit [PVB416G320C6K]
2x 1TB Samsung SSD 980 PRO Heatsink 1TB M.2 NVMe PCIe4 [MZ-V8P1T0CW] populating Slots M2_2 and M2_3, configured as RAID 1

Software:

OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro x64 (10.0.19044 Build 19044)
RST Driver: 19.2.0.1003 (Intel RST VMD Controller 467F & Intel RST VMD Managed Controller 09AB)
RST Tool: Intel Optane Memory and Storage Management (IOMASM) 18.1.1026.0
AS SSD: 2.0.7316.34247

Comparison of all cache-modes.

Intel cache-mode: write-protected (default setting) & write-cache buffer flushing on (same setting in Windows and IOMASM):








Intel cache-mode: off & write-cache buffer flushing off:







Intel cache-mode: off & write-cache buffer flushing on:







Intel cache-mode: off & Windows write-cache off:






(Had to cancel because random write took forever, showed 22 minutes remaining)

Intel cache-mode: write-through & write-cache buffer flushing on:







Intel cache-mode: write-back & write-cache buffer flushing off (mode can only be selected with flushing off otherwise it's greyed out):








Intel IOMASM and Windows write-cache buffer flushing settings are the same:


----------

